# help my hedgie be happy? =[



## BSparklin613 (Feb 24, 2011)

I got my first hedgehog in mid-february of this year. The breeder told me he was unusually affectionate, and very curious. I took him home the first day I saw him, and he was just that after a couple of hours with him. But about a week after that, he suddenly changed. I know some hedgies aren't cuddlers and I don't need him to be the friendliest hedgehog, but I want him to be happy =[. It seems all he does is terrify himself and get mad and frightened at/of me. I don't think an animal that is on edge this often is healthy, and I hate to see anything so distressed.
I have him in a 4 square foot c&c cage, with 3 different fleece liners, an igloo, two tunnels, a flying saucer wheel (which he loves), and a food and water dish. He is in a corner of my room, and I try to give him half light and half dark during the day. he gets mealworms, lettuce, and cilantro as treats. Ive tried to hold him every day, but his heart beats so fast that I dont do it for long, and he tries to escape so violently that im afraid 1. he'll fall and hurt himself, and 2. he'll bite my finger off.
I've always had a variety of animals, and I try to research as much as possible before getting any pet. I would just love any advice so that my hedgie doesn't die from his heart overworking itself into a frenzy every day of his life. And any ideas on what would create this sudden change?
Help please?


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

How old is he? Could he be quilling?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

You said half dark/half light? How do you do this?

Does he get complete darkness every night?

Can you sit somewhere safe with him in your lap, so if he runs away, he won't fall? Or keep him in a hedgie bag or covered somehow so he's not so scared? He needs to be handled to get used to being handled...

Snarf will only sit on me comfortably (and I am only allowed to pet him) if he's in his hedgie bag. And he's almost 2 and has been with me for 6 mos.


----------



## BSparklin613 (Feb 24, 2011)

He is in my room and I have his cage dark for a full 12 hours by either having lights off or putting a fleece blanket over his cage (rarely do I use the blanket). Im sure its not always exactly twelve hours but its always close to it. He gets mostly dark When Im in the room I put the bathroom light. he is on the other side of the bed from the light though, snd gets very little of it. I dont have a hedgie bag, but I just looked at some and will try that!
He was born in December, so almost four months old now. Since I have had him I have only seen three quills come off of him,so I don't think so.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I just want to make sure this is clear: he needs 12-14 hours of full light a day. Not half-light...some light...a bit of light...full light.

Even tho' Snarf is surrounded by windows, I don't rely on daylight as it can be too overcast or whatever. He has a lamp on a timer from 9-9 every day.


----------

